# Long & McQuade Inventory Blowout Sale (Feb. 10th-11th)



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Long & McQuade's annual inventory blowout sale takes place next weekend. Has anyone seen any lists from their local store yet? This thread might be a good place to post links to them when they do start appearing.

Personally, I am all set amp wise and don't really need another guitar so am mostly on the hunt for pedals but if a great deal on the right guitar presented itself I am fairly certain I could convince myself to whip out my credit card.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not on their web site yet.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

What kinds of deals has there been in the past?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just joined their Insider 5 group that let's you know everything and anything that's going on!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Same but there hasn't been any news.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> What kinds of deals has there been in the past?



Some good, some bad, some great. Depends on the store and what they are trying to offload and it all varies by location.

The Steeles location has a habit of transferring stuff in from other stores, allegedly for customers, and then putting all of it on sale during the blowout sale. I guess they just want to see their sales numbers increase and don't care about screwing over other stores and customers. That being said, they have had some stupidly good deals the last couple of years.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Too far for me but I'll keep,an eye on the two Ottawa stores. Hope the Toronto location doesn't buy all our stock.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Too far for me but I'll keep,an eye on the two Ottawa stores. Hope the Toronto location doesn't buy all our stock.



I seem to remember seeing complaints from others that the Ottawa stores don't offer much.

And the Steeles location (just one of many in the Toronto area) isn't buying any stock, they are simply transferring stuff in by claiming that they have a customer who wants to buy it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The Ottawa stores don't have much even in the best of times. They still haven't restocked from Christmas. Many shelves are bare. Dumb if you ask me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll be out of town, lucky me. I don't have room for any more gear!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Too bad, I was gonna buy you a new amp...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

1SweetRide said:


> Too bad, I was gonna buy you a new amp...


And keep it at your place, right?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Let's see--3 years ago I got my fretless bass, 2 years ago I got a used Mandobird--before the sale--so i didn't go.
Last year?
Nothing.

This year?
Who knows--but I get anything--likely a pedal.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> Let's see--3 years ago I got my fretless bass, 2 years ago I got a used Mandobird--before the sale--so i didn't go.
> Last year?
> Nothing.
> 
> ...


What kind of pedal?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I went to L&M yesterday and walked, like I always do, to the 'used' room. If was stuffed full and barricaded by a bunch of those guitar/amp packs. I said WTF? He said they were accumulating stuff for the sale. I said "You know it's _next_ weekend, right?" Him: "Oh yea, but we don't want anyone buying stuff we're advertising for the sale." Me: "OK then...." (whistles and walks away).

Doesn't matter. I had good hunting at last year's sale - my B9 pedal for $100 and a my ES335 for over $1000 off. And I'm working this year, so just as well.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Doesn't matter. I had good hunting at last year's sale - my B9 pedal for $100 and a my ES335 for over $1000 off. And I'm working this year, so just as well.


A B9 for a hundred bucks is a very good deal. I'm keeping my eyes open for a C9 as well.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

zontar said:


> 2 years ago I got a used Mandobird.



Oh man; I missed these when they were available new and been kicking myself since. They seem to never come up used.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Broke or not, I would have jumped on a B9 for a $100. I would have mugged someone for a C9 at $100.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> What kind of pedal?


the main pedal I'm looking for right now is a reverb pedal.
But if I saw a C9 or Mel9 real cheap--I might get that.


Granny Gremlin said:


> Oh man; I missed these when they were available new and been kicking myself since. They seem to never come up used.


I got mine used--it was after they stopped making them--one of the reasons I chose that over some other stuff I was looking at.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Blowout Sale 2017 - Long & McQuade Musical Instruments


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I just finished checking every store's list and the sale is underwhelming this year. There is only one thing that I really want, but am not driving 90 minutes to be there for that location opening. The chances of it still being available Sunday when my store could transfer it in are slim to none.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nothing locally I'm looking for--as far as that flyer goes.
Some stuff I'd like that I can't afford at this time.

Maybe I'll pop by just in case.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Hmm, saw a couple guitars that interest me but I'm not exactly sure I'd consider the pricing on them a 'blowout'. It's more like the price that the guitars should have been listed at in the first place. One that I see at my local store has been on the rack for two years, I've played it a dozen times. They've marked it down and listed it as a demo.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

The other thing that's annoying is that the pricing differs on the same model of guitar from store to store.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would only get something in $100 range as there are other things I need given a limited budget. The only thing that mildly peaked my interest at the 4 Edmonton Stores was an EHX Cock Fight. If I was in Toronto, I would have grabbed the Ibanez AG75-BS. Had to sell something before I moved out west - the AG95 - and sort of want something similar again, at a low price.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lord-Humongous said:


> The other thing that's annoying is that the pricing differs on the same model of guitar from store to store.



Well it is used gear so the price depends on the value they gave to the person who traded it in.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I didn't see anything worth standing in line for, even if I was going to be around for it. Some ok deals.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

colchar said:


> Well it is used gear so the price depends on the value they gave to the person who traded it in.


 Fair comment, but the guitar I am pricing is either new or old stock. I'm not going to mention the model here because I might try and buy one next w/e. They have models at several locations and some are $50 more than others for no obvious reason. I'll have to to be insistent when I stop in if I am going to pull the trigger. The GAS is building up right now but it might be partly due the wine I had with supper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2017)

I've never been to one of these sales.
Do they accept trade ins on used equipment during a sale?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I've never been to one of these sales.
> Do they accept trade ins on used equipment during a sale?



I would assume so but many locations are extremely busy with lineups to get in so it might be a hassle to get your gear into the store to trade it in.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, but just put a deposit on it and come back when it's less busy or pay for it and bring trade later for credit against what you paid - I suppose it depends on the branch & personnel, but I've done that multiple times.

Edmonton South, I haven't seen the list but they say it won't be great as they've done a good job moving most of their used stuff along.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> I didn't see anything worth standing in line for, even if I was going to be around for it. Some ok deals.



Wanna go pick something up from the St. Catharines store for me so that you can feel part of it all?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> Wanna go pick something up from the St. Catharines store for me so that you can feel part of it all?


I don't think St. Catharines is close to Costa Rica.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> I don't think St. Catharines is close to Costa Rica.


Oh come on, where would you rather be next Friday morning?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> Oh come on, where would you rather be next Friday morning?


At the pool bar.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Some decent prices on PA gear in Markham, but nothing I need. And nothing in the don't-even-have-to-ask-my-wife price range.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

That Burgundy Mist Squier was MF's "stupid deal of the day" last month for 249USD.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Some good deals on used Traynors at several Vancouver area stores. It is weird that the price for the same amp varies from store to store.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kerry Brown said:


> Some good deals on used Traynors at several Vancouver area stores. It is weird that the price for the same amp varies from store to store.



As I said above, these are used items and the price depends on what they gave to the person who traded it in.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> At the pool bar.



Refusing to help Stalin is going to cost you. Oh yes, this will definitely cost you. Time for me to go push some buttons across the road.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That 2013 Closet Strat in Kanata seems to be at a good price.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> I've never been to one of these sales.
> Do they accept trade ins on used equipment during a sale?


I would think so, but can't for sure. I can say they will let you trade something in on floor demos they're blowing out for good prices. I got a great trade-in value for a Tele last year when I bought my 335 - and it was already marked down a kilobuck. I was very happy when I left the store.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> I would think so, but can't for sure.


I called this morning. They will take trade ins for this sale.
It was recommended that I do it before the sale so that they have 
time to check/test it out at which point we would set a price.
I would probably get more selling privately, but, I'm looking for expedience here. maybe.


----------



## viclobocga (Aug 4, 2014)

Just got off the chat with L&M who informed my that this year they have not printed any flyers;however, each store has the items on sale listed on their Facebook page. I hope this helps.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

jayoldschool said:


> That Burgundy Mist Squier was MF's "stupid deal of the day" last month for 249USD.


That would $326 Cdn before shipping, taxes, duty and brokerage fees


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

based on Ottawa pricing...i won't be selling my Traynor anytime soon...$350 for the YCS50...thats cheap...i bought mine used at what i thought was a good price 6 yrs ago...but i'll be taking a bath on it now...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lists came in by email today for me. Checked all of Alberta, couple decent deals but not a single thing lust worthy for me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I may stop by tomorrow--if I am out.
but not holding my breath.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Headed out to the Kanata store after being at Spaceman this morning. Did not see anything special that i needed.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Was talking to a sales rep at Kanata on Friday. He said most of the really good deals were gone by 10:15. He was surprised the amp I bought hadn't been sold by then.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> based on Ottawa pricing...i won't be selling my Traynor anytime soon...$350 for the YCS50...thats cheap...i bought mine used at what i thought was a good price 6 yrs ago...but i'll be taking a bath on it now...


Hmm, one amp I saw was used & priced higher than I thought--so I might get a better price than I thought if I ever decide to sell my Roland JC60
(Might)


1SweetRide said:


> Was talking to a sales rep at Kanata on Friday. He said most of the really good deals were gone by 10:15. He was surprised the amp I bought hadn't been sold by then.


It happens though...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I walked in yesterday to take a look around. Must have played a dozen guitars. Only one felt good, but it was priced at $3k. For the life of me, I'll never understand how assembly line guitars get away with being priced so high. It went right back on the shelf.

Looked at a lot of other gear. For such a big inventory blowout, very little was actually on sale. Only thing that interested me was the AT BP40 mic. Didn't end up getting it though...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

jbealsmusic said:


> I walked in yesterday to take a look around. Must have played a dozen guitars. Only one felt good, but it was priced at $3k. For the life of me, I'll never understand how assembly line guitars get away with being priced so high. It went right back on the shelf.
> 
> Looked at a lot of other gear. For such a big inventory blowout, very little was actually on sale. Only thing that interested me was the AT BP40 mic. Didn't end up getting it though...


Yeah, i am the same when it comes to expensive instruments. I tried a 4000.00 CS Tele and prefer my Classic Vibe Tele.


----------

